# Resumen de la historia evolutiva del hombre (genitivo del genitivo)



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

En una expresión como: «La historia evolutiva del hombre», tenemos que «el hombre», _„der Mensch“ _es un complemento genitivo (con función explicativa) de «Historia evolutiva», „Evolutionsgeschichte“, por lo que tenemos la siguiente traducción:

«La historia evolutiva del hombre» / „Die Evolutionsgeschichte *des* Mensch*es*_“

_Pero ahora, este sintagma nominal, «La historia evolutiva del hombre», es otra vez complemento genitivo de otro sustantivo, por ejemplo, «Resumen de la historia evolutiva del hombre». La pregunta es, ¿qué pasa cuando un sintagma nominal está en caso genitivo (o cualquier otro), que a su vez contiene subcomplementos que ya estan declinados?, o formulada de forma más general, ¿cómo se declinan sintagmas completos, por ejemplo, nominales?

Saludos,
Peregring-lk


----------



## Captain Lars

> Die Evolutionsgeschichte des Mensche*n*



"Resumen de la historia evolutiva del hombre" sería "Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen".

En este caso, creo que no pasa absolutamente nada especial. Los diferentes complementos simplementen no cambian, permanecen todos a su vez en caso genitivo.


----------



## Mravinszky

> Die Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... ist immer noch nicht restlos geklärt.)_
> 
> Eine Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... ist daher schwierig.)_
> 
> Der Versuch eine*r* Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... ist bisher gescheitert.)_
> 
> Die Idee de*s* Versuch*es *einer Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... ist an sich schon absurd.)_
> 
> Die Bewertung *der* Idee des Versuches einer Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... ist also überflüssig.)
> _
> Die Geschichte *der* Bewertung der Idee des Versuches einer Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... ist allerdings noch nicht sehr alt.)
> _
> Eine Darstellung *der* Geschichte der Bewertung der Idee des Versuches einer Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... hat dennoch es bisher noch nicht gegeben.)
> 
> (Dieser Aufsatz ist...)_ der Versuch eine*r* Darstellung der Geschichte der Bewertung der Idee des Versuches einer Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen.
> 
> _(Man sollte...) _de*n *Versuch einer Darstellung der Geschichte der Bewertung der Idee des Versuches einer Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen _(... nicht gleich lächerlich machen.)_
> 
> *Uff...*


----------



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Muchas gracias a ambos.

Entonces, resumiendo, podemos decir que cuando un sintagma nominal está en genetivo (o cualquier otro caso), solo se declinan los adjetivos, determinantes y el núcleo de dicho sintagma, siempre y cuándo estos sean complementos directos del núcleo, ¿no?

Saludos y gracias,
Peregring-lk.


----------



## Geviert

Así es, pero con una cierta parsimonia: generalmente los alemanes (en textos científicos) muestran una cierta preferencia por las frases largas. Sin embargo, frases como las de Mrarvisky son correctas pero no recomendables (por la falta de claridad).


----------



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Geviert said:


> Así es, pero con una cierta parsimonia: generalmente los alemanes (en textos científicos) muestran una cierta preferencia por las frases largas. Sin embargo, frases como las de Mrarvisky son correctas pero no recomendables (por la falta de claridad).



Muchas gracias,

¿Y sería correcta una frase como esta?:

Zusammenfassung der Menschenevolutionsgeschischte

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Posible, pero poco claro. Mejor como ya indicado: Zusammenfassung der Evolutionsges*chichte* des Menschen. Si se desea como título:

Die Evolutionsgeschichte des Menschen: eine (kritische, ideengeschichtliche, vergleichende, etc.) Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Peregring_Lok0ooo0

Danke schön an alle. 

Viele Grüße,
Peregring-lk


----------

